# Meta 29 AM und TR Fragen



## Ben-HD (29. April 2020)

Liebe Commencal Gemeinde, ich suche ein 29er für meinen Fuhrpark. Der besteht zur Zeit aus Santa Cruz Bronson v3 Alu und SC Nomad v4 Alu. Das bessere Bike ist das Bronson, weil es viel besser klettert und nicht so dumpf abwärts ist wie das Nomad. Das Nomad klettert in der jetzigen Konfiguration nicht so gut, ist dafür aber im harten Geläuf eine sichere Bank. 

Nun zu den Commencal, die das o.g. Ergänzen sollen. Gibt es gute Gründe, das Meta TR anstatt des Meta AM zu nehmen? Pinkbike hat das TR im Test sehr gelobt. Auch beim Bible of Bike Tests kam das TR richtig gut weg. 

Das Anforderungsprofil wäre auch, dass das neue Bike ordentlich klettern können muss. Hier in der Heidelberger Gegend sind die höchsten Berge um 500hm. Meine Trailtouren sind zwischen 2-6h lang, normalerweise 2-3h mit um 800hm. Ich brauche das Commencal nicht für den Park, dafür wäre das Nomad. Es muss also nur auf Trails richtig Spaß machen und auch bergauf ordentlich funktionieren. Die Trails beinhalten auch drops und Kicker, aber kein immens fieses Zeug. Das sollten sicher beide Bikes problemlos können. 

Welches der beiden könnt ihr empfehlen und warum? 

Danke für eure Meinungen,
Ben


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ben, ich hab das 29 Tr (British Edition) und fahre damit Touren um die 50km und 1000hm alles kein Problem. Im Trail bergab liegt es echt sau gut. Ich bin vorher ein Torque mit 180mm und 26 Zoll gefahren und mit dem 29 Tr bauche ich vor nix bremsen was vorher mit 180mm ging. Ich bin Glücklich mit dem Ding und kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (4. Mai 2020)

Hi Uwe,

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht. Wie würdest du das hohe Rahmengewicht einschätzen des TR? Stört das? Warum hast du dich für die britische Variante entschieden, aus Optikgründen oder wegen einzelner Komponenten, die dir wichtig waren?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Mai 2020)

Das  Gericht stört nicht, 14 bis 15 Kilo hast du doch schnell  zusammen Dafür ist es auch stabil. Ich hab mich aufgrund der Komponenten für das Rad entschieden hab nur vorne auf  vier Kolben  gewechselt.


----------



## prof.66 (4. Mai 2020)

Ich hab ein AM 29 und fahre damit auch 40-50km und 1000hm ggf bissel mehr. Ist meiner Meinung
eher eine frage der Beine als des Rades. Bergauf gewinne ich keine Rennen aber es lässt sich sehr gut
treten und man sitzt im uphill entspannt drauf.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. Mai 2020)

Klar ist das eine Frage der Beine! Ich fahre auch 80+ mit dem Ding ist aber nicht die Regel. Bin in den letzen Jahren immer 5 stelllig unterwegs von daher kein Problem


----------

